# Finally! DS30 arrived!



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

After 5 months of wait, my order of DS30 yellow (one sided AR coating only) w/ bracelet came yesterday.
It's my first Damasko and first venture into non-affordable realm.










It looks and feels great in hand. I've only seen it in pictures but much better in metal.

















Size is just right for my 6.5ish wrist and the yellow really pops!

Also the dial is larger than my other 39mm (Hamtun Nanok) so it helps my farsightedness.









One interesting thing..
the lug springs bars are springy...









First time I've seen these type of spring bars.
Not sure they are safe to use on other straps.









On steward elastic strap...









On barton canvas...

Looks too nice for a tool watch


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Those spring bars are meant for the bracelet specifically. I’d suggest others for other straps.

Congratulations! Looks great on you. Love these so much.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

trhall said:


> Those spring bars are meant for the bracelet specifically. I'd suggest others for other straps.
> 
> Congratulations! Looks great on you. Love these so much.


Thanks!

And that's what I thought on the spring bars.
The springyness makes it easier to remove the bracelet.
So no complaints there.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Right! It’s so much easier to install and remove the bracelet with these special spring bars compared to most watches. I love the little engineering touches on Damasko watches.


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

Congrats! Was the 5 month wait due to the single sided AR or for the bracelet? I personally think it’s a nice choice to do the single sided on a watch like this. Enjoy!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I was in too early on my DS30 Yellow hand, the bracelet was still two years away. I finally gave up and sold it. Seeing this, I wish I had waited! (although I probably would have balked at a $600 bracelet on an $800 watch made no sense, bought mine 2nd hand).


----------



## Wolfgang427 (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks great, love the sterile dial look. Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

1234tuba said:


> Congrats! Was the 5 month wait due to the single sided AR or for the bracelet? I personally think it's a nice choice to do the single sided on a watch like this. Enjoy!


From what Greg (watchmann) told me, it was the supplier for the hands that caused the delay.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

That clean dial is really unique looking and stands out from the crowd!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on your DS30. And, thanks for your initial impressions and pics — interesting about the type of spring bars supplied with the bracelet. Here is to enjoying your new Damasko.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Regarding the bracelet..
Its really impressive. Really like the torx screw.
But as many have mentioned, the butterfly clasp is really stiff to unlock. I'll need t get used to it and find the optimal way to pop it out.
Also I wasn't able to find the optimal fit yet with the 2 pairs of adjustment links provided. I feel like I need another pair. Here are photos showing how much would be shortened with the adjustment links.

Using 1 pair..









using 2 pairs..









If I had 3 pairs..









If I had 4..









So, for fine adjustments, I think Damasko should include 4 pairs of adjustment links.

I'm hoping to purchase at least 1 more pair when they are back in stock.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

The Damasko looks great on you! It appears the date numbers are color-matched to the second hand. Yes? That bracelet looks sharp, too.

I've been thinking about a DK30 (no date). My only concern (since I haven't seen one in person) is that it's "only" a 39-mm case.

My wrist is a "flattish" 7 inches. But, I tend to like watches on the bigger side. So, I'm concerned the Damasko may be "too small." However, it appears that the dial is relatively large in proportion to the case.

My very first "real watch" (21 years ago) is a Breitling Colt Ocean, which is 38-mm. I also have a 40-mm Rolex Yachtmaster. And, most recently a 40-mm Lum-Tec. I've gotten used to much bigger watches (mostly Casios). So, the 38-mm Breitling feels "small," though I still enjoy wearing it.










Even the 40-mm Lum-Tec feels "small," but that may be due to the proportions of the dial compared to the case.










I'm not sure about the size of the Damasko. But, I love the starkly contrasted and "sterile" white / black dial. And, I'm digging a green second hand. So, I'm on the fence at the moment.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, the date is color matched with the second hand.

Here us a picture of 39mm vs 42mm (glycine combat 7) for your reference. Seems like the dial size are same..


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful watch!!

I had a Damasko Da-38 and bought the bracelet and was very disappointed with it. It is a marvel of engineering-no doubt but my experience with the bracelet clasp was bad. I think the new bracelet designs use titanium balls instead of the ceramic ball bearings used in my Da bracelet. It was very difficult to open and close at first.

I take my watch off and on multiple times a day usually and so my bracelet clasp gets a lot of use. After a couple weeks the bracelet would just open on it's own. I am sure I could have had Damasko look at it but in my opinion it was a design flaw as the ceramic ball bearings were tough enough to wear down the hardened steel and if used a lot like mine was would eventually have the same problem even if I got a new one so I decided to return it.

I don't know if the submarine steel used in the DS 30 bracelet and ti ball bearings wear different. It is a lot different material hardness so it should make a difference. Hopefully you will not have any problems and Damasko has improved the clasp.

I would really-please-love a bracelet with a tradition fold over clasp or double button deployment on the DS30 and Dsub1!!

You will have to let me know how the clasp breaks in for you and how it holds up over all. I have a brother of yours and would love a bracelet but decided against it because of my past experience. Thanks!!

You said this was your first expensive watch. I admire your first choice!! Mine was a Doxa Sea-Rambler and then the addiction went on.......I have been flipping watches ever since!!lol


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great choice. Looks excellent on the bracelet as well as the strap.

Enjoy it.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

chiron93,
I like the looks of your New Watch! Never seen that style of spring bar before. Vance.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

robzilla said:


> Beautiful watch!!
> 
> I had a Damasko Da-38 and bought the bracelet and was very disappointed with it. It is a marvel of engineering-no doubt but my experience with the bracelet clasp was bad. I think the new bracelet designs use titanium balls instead of the ceramic ball bearings used in my Da bracelet. It was very difficult to open and close at first.
> 
> ...


I have a DS30 with bracelet and the clasp is ice hardened like the one on my DA46. Bracelet is submarine steel but not the clasp. Not sure if they are ceramic or not though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

robzilla said:


> Beautiful watch!!
> 
> I had a Damasko Da-38 and bought the bracelet and was very disappointed with it. It is a marvel of engineering-no doubt but my experience with the bracelet clasp was bad. I think the new bracelet designs use titanium balls instead of the ceramic ball bearings used in my Da bracelet. It was very difficult to open and close at first.
> 
> ...


Ceramic ball bearings wearing out....Hmmm....

As mentioned previously, I didn't quite get the perfect fit with the bracelet, so I was wearing it with a canvas strap.
But hearing this, I have it back on the bracelet. (Although not perfect, I don't mind slightly loose.)
I also open and close the clasp quite a bit through out the day so let's see how it feels after a month or so.

Regarding the expensive watch choice, I had the Archimede Outdoor Protect 39 in mind originally. I dragged my feet for quite a long time. Then DS30 came out and got my attention. But with no bracelet, I wasn't sure about it. 
Then the bracelet came out. Game over! But, of course, it took me another several months to finally pull the trigger.
Despite the clasp concern, I really love it!


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

chiron93 said:


> Ceramic ball bearings wearing out....Hmmm....
> 
> As mentioned previously, I didn't quite get the perfect fit with the bracelet, so I was wearing it with a canvas strap.
> But hearing this, I have it back on the bracelet. (Although not perfect, I don't mind slightly loose.)
> ...


It was the hardened steel. The ceramic ball bearings wore the metal down until it would open without my intervention. I am not saying it will happen to you but it seemed at the time like a design flaw for the DA-38 I had at the time. I am sure if there were issues with the clasp Damasko would have changed the design by now. But if you do open and close it a lot then just be mindful if it starts to get easier to open. That is actually not a good thing. I am not talking a very slight difference but once there is a noticeable change from the beginning of when you bought it.

Funny you say Archimede outdoor protect as that was something I got after the DA38. lol

Personally I think the design of the DS30 is about as good as it gets.

Outdoor protect is a great watch but and this is a big one for me is that they don't use the same hardened steel everywhere. It has a great Ickler case and good lume but the crown and case back are just 316l and you have to pay extra to get the hardened bracelet and the Protect bracelet is no where even near close to as cool as the Damasko. I have my issue with the clasp but there is no doubt it is a beautiful piece of custom designed kit. The bracelet on the Protect seemed like a cheap thin foreign made bracelet that was "hardened". The bracelet edges were so sharp it almost cut my wrist-no joke.

It is crazy how the cost is very similar between the two watches with hardened bracelets-Damasko is clearly an infinitely better watch in my biased opinion.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

robzilla said:


> It was the hardened steel. The ceramic ball bearings wore the metal down until it would open without my intervention. I am not saying it will happen to you but it seemed at the time like a design flaw for the DA-38 I had at the time. I am sure if there were issues with the clasp Damasko would have changed the design by now. But if you do open and close it a lot then just be mindful if it starts to get easier to open. That is actually not a good thing. I am not talking a very slight difference but once there is a noticeable change from the beginning of when you bought it.
> 
> Funny you say Archimede outdoor protect as that was something I got after the DA38. lol
> 
> ...


Having the bracelet slightly loose, I'm able to slide my index finger under the clasp and push up to unlock it.
I guess this is the best compromise between best fit for bracelet and best way to unlock the clasp.

I've also read some rust issues with the hardened bracelet for Archimede OP. Think that's why it's not the default option now.
I also have experience with cutting myself from watches. Hamtun Nanok comes with bulky racheting clasp that has sharp edges. In the summer with short sleeves and pants, I was cutting myself everywhere.....not good.
So you moved on from Outdoor Protect? Just curious what your next was....


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

I had rust on the case of the DA-38 plus the bracelet issues. I have to say the customer service from Greg Stein at Watchmann was above what I expected.

I told him about the bracelet clasp issue and he was going to send it back to Damasko to get it fixed but when I discovered the rust too he could tell I was unhappy. It was a lot of money for one watch and multiple problems were arising.

So Greg took the watch and bracelet back after like a month or so of owning it and he let apply the balance to the Archimede outdoor protect and a Limes 300 meter diver. Let’s just say I was pretty happy. The Limes I later sold or flipped and I regret it. Same with the protect. Both watches were less expensive than now and I think I paid maybe a little out of pocket.

I will probably get another Limes as the quality is similar to Damasko, Sinn, Stowa. Now that the Protect is so costly I would probably get another Damasko or a Stowa Pro Diver or the Limes before I would get the Protect.


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Since Sinn, Damasko and Archimede have been mentioned.......here goes:


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

shapz said:


> Since Sinn, Damasko and Archimede have been mentioned.......here goes:
> 
> View attachment 15875057
> View attachment 15875058
> View attachment 15875059


That is a very nice collection!
That Sinn looks great with that strap.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

The DS30 is a great watch.


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

chiron93 said:


> That is a very nice collection!
> That Sinn looks great with that strap.


Thanks mate!

Only the Sinn remains in the collection now


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hmm..the loose bracelet let the watch slide right down to the hand. And the crown digs into the hand when the hand is upright from the arm.
Guess I need the extra adjustment links for better fit.

You can see the red bump on my hand to the right of the crown...


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

I am also not that sensitive to how accurate my watch is but I was curious about the +/- time keeping of my new DS30.
Downloaded an app called 'Watch Accuracy Meter', which seems to use the phone mic to listen to the ticking of the movement and estimate the +/- per day. (Anyone use this?)
Over the 5 days I've used this, it's on average +4sec per day.
Looks pretty good and consistent.


----------



## GBNova (Jul 30, 2011)

chiron93 said:


> I am also not that sensitive to how accurate my watch is but I was curious about the +/- time keeping of my new DS30.
> Downloaded an app called 'Watch Accuracy Meter', which seems to use the phone mic to listen to the ticking of the movement and estimate the +/- per day. (Anyone use this?)
> Over the 5 days I've used this, it's on average +4sec per day.
> Looks pretty good and consistent.


I just monitor against a quartz. So far mine is -5 sec.


----------



## Dissident (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice looking watch. I think they look great on the OEM bracelet. I'm not at all impressed with the OEM leather strap.


----------



## Pines (May 23, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> The Damasko looks great on you! It appears the date numbers are color-matched to the second hand. Yes? That bracelet looks sharp, too.
> 
> I've been thinking about a DK30 (no date). My only concern (since I haven't seen one in person) is that it's "only" a 39-mm case.
> 
> ...


I have a similar wrist to you and I love my DS30 (on bracelet). It wears really well and it's the most comfortable bracelet I've worn (though my experiences with watches have all been <$1k). If you decide to pull the trigger, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Couple updates...

I purchased 2 additional refinement links.
So I have 2 in each side. Fit is now perfect. Some may not like the wider gaps but I don't mind.









I do have an issue with the clasp...
One side of the clasp has been a bit tight for a while. So I've been careful when opening that side of the clasp. But now, one of the torx screw missing. Guess it loosened somehow. Clasp is still holding up and still stiff/tight.









I've inquired if this could be covered by warranty or if I could purchase extra torx screw...

One more thing, lume is good! I can still tell time at 6am.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

There weren't any screws left over from changing the links? If not I am sure you could order some, call Greg from Watchmann.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

The screws in the clasp are smaller than the ones in bracelet links.
Greg said he'll check if he has extra.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

I have both the DK11 and DC86 on bracelets.
The DK11 has been in my possession for several years, with MUCH use of the clasp.
The bracelet has not gotten any easier to open, and there is only some very little wear on the bracelet metal.
Both watches are the Ice hardened material.
I do not expect easier opening any time in the near future . . . . maybe a number of more years down the line?

Opening by inserting a finger behind the clasp is the best method, as you learned on your own.

T3 Torx for the clasp sections, T6 Torx for the bracelet links. You can get a very nice $38 Torx set made by *Wiha *at Amazon. The *Wiha *model number is *26791*. Eight piece, T1 to T8.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Turns out that the missing screw was sheared off.
The stem of the screw is still in the tube.
My guess is that the screw was tightened more and more and eventually broke off with all the opening/closing of the clasp.
The tube is still in the clasp link since it's too tight to take out with hands.
The whole clasp is now on it's way to Greg.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

chiron93 said:


> Turns out that the missing screw was sheared off.
> The stem of the screw is still in the tube.
> My guess is that the screw was tightened more and more and eventually broke off with all the opening/closing of the clasp.
> The tube is still in the clasp link since it's too tight to take out with hands.
> ...


one side of my clasp has been kinda tight from the get go. wonder if this will happen eventually. i loosened it a littlle and was smooth for a while but now its tight again. my da46 is smooth.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Dav25 said:


> one side of my clasp has been kinda tight from the get go. wonder if this will happen eventually. i loosened it a littlle and was smooth for a while but now its tight again. my da46 is smooth.


This is interesting. The clasp on my bracelet I use for my DSub2 gets tight sometimes and then loosens up again at random. I will look closer at the screws though, it would be a bother to have to send it in for that reason.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cahanc said:


> This is interesting. The clasp on my bracelet I use for my DSub2 gets tight sometimes and then loosens up again at random. I will look closer at the screws though, it would be a bother to have to send it in for that reason.


 both are submarine steel using ice hardened claps now that you mention that. Ill just wear it and see what happens. i really like the DS30 on the bracelet.


----------



## dbleoh7 (Aug 13, 2017)

Really like the look!


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Dav25 said:


> both are submarine steel using ice hardened claps now that you mention that. Ill just wear it and see what happens. i really like the DS30 on the bracelet.


Killer combo for sure.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Clasp came back after a week with new pin all greased.
DS30 back on the bracelet!
Of course, thanks to Greg for the great service!


----------



## LarryL7 (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks great.


----------

